# What's with this guy? (Hucking Kitty)



## Blue Rat (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope this isn't a repost ...


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

This guy? Nothing wrong with him other than he chose the feline-specific Wiskers5000 model invisible bike. Humans typically choose the slightly more appropriate specs of the full size invisi-bikes:









The real trick is remembering where you parked it though.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Is the cat doing a tail-whip? 



(pun intended)


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

*VB Cat Action Pics*

hehe..too funny. I want to play.

VB (visible bike) Cat action shots:


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

Too funny hawseman,

keep 'em coming.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

Hawseman said:


> hehe..too funny. I want to play.
> 
> VB (visible bike) Cat action shots:


 id love to see him not clear the kids


----------



## Blue Rat (Sep 8, 2006)

rmbnick said:


> id love to see him not clear the kids


Yeah, I think that cat would create some serious carnage.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Huckin' Kitty don't need no stinkin' helmet!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Cobretti said:


> Huckin' Kitty don't need no stinkin' helmet!


Why would he need a helmet? He always lands on his feet.  
Sheesh!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

*VB Cat rides again!*

Bad VB Cat is taking biking to the extreme.

Getting some serious air...









Oval Office shredding...









Hitting the trails with SpongeBob...


----------



## Mike_socal (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that's funny.


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

All we need now is huckin kitty with Mosh Girl and this thread is complete.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Carbon Ken said:


> All we need now is huckin kitty with Mosh Girl and this thread is complete.


Why not....VB "huckin" kitty can handle any trail land-mine...


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Bad, huckin' kitty.....


----------



## sail114 (Apr 16, 2007)

LMAO while having breakfast... great photochopping!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

VB Huckin' Kitty teachin' the Easter Bunny a hard lesson.....unstoppable


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

Mods, this needs to be stickied.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Too farking funny :thumbsup:


----------



## MdniteDrftr (Jun 4, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

rmbnick said:


> id love to see him not clear the kids


I can't believe nobody else said this yet, but that would be a cat-astrophe.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Huckin' Kitty _is_ unstoppable - you rule, Huckin' Kitty!

Keep 'em coming!

Cheers, Chris


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

haha this is great


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

excitebike... that was inspired.

surprised no one's included the dead cow yet.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Joules said:


> excitebike... that was inspired.
> 
> surprised no one's included the dead cow yet.


Ha...exactly what I was thinking...i'm sure it won't be too long...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

.......


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Grassy knoll
.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

^^^I came very close to doing something similar to that... but it wasn't very "PC". lol. The JFK head huck. Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

It's all about getting the best air right?


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Kitteh on top of de wurld!!


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL! I love these threads.. keep em coming!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

CAT wins! HIYAAAH!!


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Off the deep end


----------



## biggsmoothe (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ finally got a helmet on him...not that its going to help :lol:


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

awesome thread... teh internets is great. Thanks!
More!


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hilarious!!! 

Keep em coming


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

Had no idea Mosh Girl is Elaine Benice.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

:skep:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*little help*

Is there away we can buy him a better bike?


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh...Crapp!

Maybe its because I've been up for two days and rode 50 miles including Bootleg, but I'm laughing so hard I started crying.

Help me Kirk...Help me.


This is why I'm pushing a joke forum in site feedback.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Best... thread... ever!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

*I'd like to see...*

...H K huck out of a sand trap and onto a green while Tiger Woods is attempting a putt.
He'd be so pissed!


----------



## Di_bear (Sep 3, 2006)

Is he walking the course??? Trying to figure out the best line over that fence?

Man, that's cat's been everywhere!


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

no kitty! bad kitty! you'll catch something!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

out on the town...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Di_bear said:


> Is he walking the course??? Trying to figure out the best line over that fence?


He's getting ready to assassinate JFK.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Kitty Art










Kitty Ghost.


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

. . .never thought I'd say this but. . . whew, I'm getting tired of looking at this *****.


----------



## Di_bear (Sep 3, 2006)

Then quit clicking on this thread . . . ?


----------



## roknroll1982 (Mar 25, 2007)

NoManerz said:


> Off the deep end


sorry if this is off the subject in this thread lol...

but is that an actual trail that real, breathing human beings attempt? I mean, it'd be cool to say you did something like that, but would that actually be fun???

best...thread...ever btw lol


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

that's hans rey in ireland. if you youtube 'hans rey' you can see the sample footage.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Very Funny Thread! 

here are mine...(btw not my photos)

.


----------



## heavyg (Dec 15, 2004)

*tour gap*

kitty goes to France


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Man that *Cat* gets around.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

brado1 said:


> Very Funny Thread!
> 
> here are mine...(btw not my photos)
> 
> .


This one struck me as especially funny:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Hooooooooooooooooooo! This is more fun than it should be.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Here kitty kitty

dead cat huck!


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Rather than "Where's Waldo" it should be "Where's _____ kitty."
This thread is awesome.


----------



## ThatOldDude (Jul 2, 2007)

:cryin:  Man this thread is too funny.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Nat said:


> Hooooooooooooooooooo! This is more fun than it should be.


That one had me gurgle and snort!

:lol:


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

*Huckin' Kitty is the cheeze!!!*

I thought Huckin' Kitty bit it hard....glad to see he's alive and well...

By request: Huckin' and Tiger









Huckin' has some endorsements now that he's famous:









Huckin' shreddin' in the "hood"


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Mike_socal (Jun 30, 2007)

*Glove don't fit*

Watchin the action back in the day.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin' leadin' the bulls over the stupid humans....









I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin' Kitty owns Cookie Monster....









I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm........should I go around the left.....


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

oooooorrrrrrrr should I go around the right one....


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Naaaaawwwww......Huckin' Kitteh tooooo faaassstttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*Extreme kitty*

talking about his latest freeride drop world record on "Sporting News".


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Cat-tastic!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

OH, DOUBLE CRAP!

Does anyone have shots of Huckin Kitty at Bootleg?

Still laughing so hard my eyes are watering.

Later, Eric.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Can hucking Kitty hang with the infamous pit bull Dorje?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3334059&postcount=104

I know someone has to have a picture of them together


----------



## Mike_socal (Jun 30, 2007)

Ultimate downhill.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

*Huckin' Kitty - Fun with Animal Huckin'*

K...few more

By request: Dorje & Huckin' Kitty on the trail









Gator Huckin'....rough ride









Tree Trunk Huck....aka. "outsmarting the dog"


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Pass the hucksauce


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

kitty looter


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

I was wondering when the "looter" was going to show up...."kitty looter"...haha, lmao.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

kittah owned


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Meow....*



29Colossus said:


> Kitty Art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Huckin Kitty is at the Harry Ransom Center! Too cool!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hawseman said:


> K...few more
> 
> By request: Dorje & Huckin' Kitty on the trail


Thank you! Looks good and of course kitty owns!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh, the irony.......


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Laughing so hard... can barely type. How Huckin Kitty recovers from his adventures:


----------



## heavyg (Dec 15, 2004)

*one more*

I couldn't resist one more


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

more more more I want more!


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Too funny...*

these are great, you all did good :thumbsup:

I have a new idle... Huckin' Kitty


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Keep them coming guys 

These are great! :lol:


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Huckin' Kitty freaken pwnz!!!!!!

HAHA


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I vote on the *"Crop Circles"* picture as being the funniest of all of these. I am currently cleaning my keyboard from coffee spewage out of my nose and on to it.


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

Too freakin' funny!

Here's huckin' Kitty during practice at this weekend's race in Telluride:



Fulltrucker where are you for this??


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

One more  couldn't resist

maybe another...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Huckin Kitty's bro showing off his mad one footer skillz in Moab.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Jumbotron Crankworx kit kat


----------



## goldenraptor (Aug 25, 2006)

I died a little inside...

But on the outside I'm laughing like a Hyena


----------



## gunner1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I KNEW it was just a matter of time before Huckin Kitty went big time and went to Crankworx! Now, will we see him on Roam II ?????:thumbsup:


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

connie said:


> Huckin Kitty's bro showing off his mad one footer skillz in Moab.


Oh man, Huckin' Kitty's got a brother :eekster: Dems are some good kitty gene's....wonder if there's a Huckin' Kitty little sis?


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

This is the funniest thread I think I have ever seen here!
I'll have to see what I can do to make a contribution.
Brian


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin's brother "Chuckin" has no skillz on the trail









Famous Huckin' portrait...









Hey! isn't that Huckin' behind that guy in the bigfoot suit?









A very rare photo of Huckin'.....


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin' makin' tacos....


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

*My first Shot at Huckin the kitty*

Huckin' putting the track guys to shame...










If you don't get out of his way... He'll just roll over ya.










And finally... Huckin doing a road gap in a local Kazakhstany village. NIIICE!!!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*That Darned Cat!*

HK: The Outlaw Years


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Another cousin...*

Here's a shot of Huckin Kitty's cousin Rollin. 
This is him doing what he does best:
Wow... look at the style. Weight waaayyy back.... and then just going with it. Good job rollin.


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

please don't stop! More...More!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Popper252 said:


>


Wonder if he ever gets his tail caught in the spokes and chucks a hissy fit?


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

This thread is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

jeffj said:


> HK: The Outlaw Years


He would have crashed anyways, he's on Michelins. :lol:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*Chasin' Tail*

Spring Break:


----------



## Dave. (Apr 12, 2004)

You gotta check this passion thread - My American Pit Bull Terrier Defended Me From a Bull Moose - to get this one ...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

roknroll1982 said:


> sorry if this is off the subject in this thread lol...
> but is that an actual trail that real, breathing human beings attempt?


http://www.hansrey.com/latestadventures.htm

Scroll down to: 
"October 20, 2006
Hans' & Peaty's Irish Pub Crawl
Dublin, Ireland"


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

I have to agree, this is the best thread EVER. I just can't stop laughing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here he is doing a bunny hop.... har har....


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Dbl post! 
Sorry


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Please vote !*

Check out the " Should Huckin Kitty be our mascot? " thread, in the General discussion forum.

Later, Eric.

Your Vote Matters.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

found this while googling:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

classic jgsatl


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

does Hucking Kitty have Harbls?


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

this isn't going to end well.....


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^ Lol


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

downhill kitty forget his helmet!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

jgsatl said:


> found this while googling:


This proves he's a true master of all types of riding.

Later, Eric.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

jgsatl said:


> downhill kitty forget his helmet!


Once again. Why do you need a helmet, when you always land on your feet?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Hands-free kitty


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Haha he has the whole phone strapped to his head? 
Bluetooth man...


----------



## AggieXCRacer (Oct 10, 2005)

jgsatl said:


> this isn't going to end well.....


he'll land on his feet. :band:


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hucking Kitty found his thread on the web









A compromising shot of HK









And another compromising shot from HK's brother.. har har


----------



## benlineberry (Jul 26, 2007)

This is the funniest thing I've ever seen...


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*MTBR's new logo*

123456


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

Huckin' Kitty - Front page news!


----------



## AzTracer (Feb 15, 2007)

this has to be the funniest damn thread i have read all week


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

*Breakfast of Champions!*

Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

that dang aqua. he has no sense of decency at all.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

btw, haven't read the whole thread. hopefully nobody beat me to it.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

hehehe, some more fun for you guys:


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

The wheaties and doom ones are awesome!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Vintage...









Huckin' the Mexican chef....makin' more tacos...bad kitty


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

road signs = hilarious


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

jgsatl said:


> btw, haven't read the whole thread. hopefully nobody beat me to it.


Outstanding! :thumbsup:

nobody beat you to it.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

New Huckin Kitty Ink










Nose wheelie after a successful Santa hunt.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Ohhhh man, I'm laughin' so hard - almost blowing chunks. Nice work. Super clever...Huckin' tatoo, Wheaties and Doom....Bravo!!! And can't leave out the Jim Carey gif....outstanding.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Some of these are really well done...*



Hawseman said:


> Ohhhh man, I'm laughin' so hard - almost blowing chunks. Nice work. Super clever...Huckin' tatoo, Wheaties and Doom....Bravo!!! And can't leave out the Jim Carey gif....outstanding.


Those and the ones with Tiger Woods and the Tabby Tote.
That's not to say there aren't some hysterical others, but some of these are unbelievably well done.

Later, Eric.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Big time advertisement contracts:


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i want those shoes!


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Hk cross-training for tri..*


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

*made my day*

Those fine shoes made my day. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin' at Moab....


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Mike_socal (Jun 30, 2007)

Huckin into a bowl.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Move over...*



Blue Rat said:


> Hope this isn't a repost ...


...Jack Ruby! Coming through!!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Great work!*



Hawseman said:


> Huckin' at Moab....


That is a really, really good one!:thumbsup: Kudos!!!


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

you gotta wonder where he finds the time......to protect.....*SPAAAAAAARTA!!









*


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

so good ,,,,,,,, ive been laughing the entire thread... i think i pee a little.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Grampa*

His Grandpa was a wicked guy!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Go Huckin Kitty go!!!


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

Somebody didn't pick up their toys...


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

And what does WWHKD, stand for? I'm not too good with abreviations.

Later, Eric.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mo mo mo....good stuff


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

What Would Hucking Kitty Do? :crazy:


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

so when/where can we get the T shirts??? put me down for a couple!!


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

*Huck the World!*

And keep huckin

HK isn't concerned about your ice cream.










Bring it. WWHKD? HK will pwn.


----------



## nsievers (Mar 21, 2007)

You guys are crazy! ut: Keep'um coming! haha.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Invisible crash!:thumbsup:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Shoping for a new invisible bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

*Kitty in the NC forum!*

MUM's Fish


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

Helpin' the Hoff


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

Toga! Toga! Toga!


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

Huckin' Kitty ain't skeered of giant pen!s lookin' rock type things..


----------



## eggraid101 (Mar 13, 2006)

He knows someday if he keeps practicing, he can be just like his big bro...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

eggraid101 said:


> He knows someday if he keeps practicing, he can be just like his big bro...


Apparently they have something in common (they can only pull off sickk dead saylors) :yesnod:


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

*the real reason for the smile*

.....


----------



## brooksy (Aug 3, 2007)

You can't beat the original Huckin Kitty, but his nephew Lil' Huckin Kitty is trying this weekend at X Games! Here's a shot from the "Best Trick" competition today...pretty sick "tail whip"!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Lil' H K is rad too. I wonder if they'll ever have huck off........


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

*HK ramp huckin*

The Box Litter Triple Twist Go Home Flip Variant.... just a little recent session HK did of some never before seen tricks.










:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*zactly*



slocaus said:


> What Would Hucking Kitty Do? :crazy:


what wouldn't hucking kitty do?


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet....HK and Lil' HK at the X-Games.....nice work!!


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> The Box Litter Triple Twist Go Home Flip Variant.... just a little recent session HK did of some never before seen tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: My fav!! so far!


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

glad he didn't fall. that was nasty.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

didnt HK compete in crankworks?? Or is he so rad that he was banned to prevent the other competitors from being humiliated??


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

hahaha, f'ing genius.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

hehehe...soft landing, but the fur would fly


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Huckin' Kitty at *"Peace March"*

* "Stop the war Mr Bush....Get your Trek and let's go ride" *​


----------



## Fins (Aug 11, 2007)

Crap i need to learn photoshop...... :madman:


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

omg lmao this is the funniest thing i have seen in a while i am going to have to make one of these hucking kitty tales


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

*ghost hucker*

ghost hucker dont mess with the flamin kitty


----------



## calfreerider (Aug 23, 2007)

*Very Cool*

I know it's not MTB but check out the lean.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

calfreerider said:


> I know it's not MTB but check out the lean.


Bzzzzzz!tt Disqualified. NO hucking kitty! :nono:


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

calfreerider said:


> I know it's not MTB but check out the lean.


No, not "very cool" at all.

For so disgracing the venerated HK thread with this extraneous weak sauce, may you suffer as Rosie O'Donnell's eternal chin-hair attendant in the afterlife.


----------



## calfreerider (Aug 23, 2007)

*what's not very cool*



Chris130 said:


> No, not "very cool" at all.
> 
> For so disgracing the venerated HK thread with this extraneous weak sauce, may you suffer as Rosie O'Donnell's eternal chin-hair attendant in the afterlife.


I was simply refering to the kitty stunts as being "very cool". Why are you being a c sucker? What's the HK thread have anything to do with the pics? It's all nothing but a joke just having fun.

Ride Safe - Peace LOL


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin' needs to be seen.....for example:

Huckin'....LEAN!!! into it...










Have a Huckin' Halloween....


----------



## calfreerider (Aug 23, 2007)

*Dang beat me again*



Hawseman said:


> Huckin' needs to be seen.....for example:
> 
> Huckin'....LEAN!!! into it...
> 
> ...


Sorry dude, but M. Vick to my kitty LOL


----------



## jeff worthington (Jun 24, 2007)

also looks wicked. (wwhkd)


----------



## calfreerider (Aug 23, 2007)

*My bad MTBer's*

I couldn't help it with the M.V. thang   won't happen again.


----------



## hovno (Jul 27, 2007)

I was at Targhee when Jamie Pierre hucked for Jesus. I didn't have my glasses, but I could swear I saw something else go from just a little higher and not land on it's head- did anyone get a shot of that?


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

M.V. made some mad money on this day.....


----------



## austin rr (Aug 6, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=315384

"stereo type for cat"=** "cats hate water""

not for super kitty though
hes too cool for that


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Bzzzzzz!tt Disqualified. NO hucking kitty! :nono:


yeah no kidding.....What a buzz killl


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

man this thread brought tears to my eyes. This has got the be the funniest thread i have ever seen on MTBR.


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

Reviving a Classic.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

backflip 360


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*Maybe...*

The best thread ever!!!


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

so funny!!! keep it up guys:cornut: :cornut: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm really amazed (cough) that no one captured any pics of the real reason that that bridge in Minnesota (cough) collapsed (cough). Anyone know where HK was on that (cough) day? :crazy:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

slocaus said:


> I'm really amazed (cough) that no one captured any pics of the real reason that that bridge in Minnesota (cough) collapsed (cough). Anyone know where HK was on that (cough) day? :crazy:


Don't know about that, but he was recently spotted in Los Angeles...


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, I never expected this kindda content when I opened this thread. Its flippin' hillarious!


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

> Wow, I never expected this kindda content when I opened this thread. Its flippin' hillarious!


me either.. best thread ever though, glad i stumbled upon it!!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

He won't die....

Huckin' custom GPS waypoint icon....


----------



## Double E (Oct 27, 2005)

Killer thread! :thumbsup: I especially like the ones with Tiger Woods and Paris Hilton :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I wonder if Huckin Kitty is going to Interbike?


----------



## pdgarrison (Sep 16, 2007)

wow this is my first post and I am crying righ now from laughing. thrash girl was just waiting to happen....perfect...but resevoir dogs? pure genius. thank you so much.

by the way, the reason I havent posted yet is.....i have......a _huffy...._


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

rmbnick said:


> id love to see him not clear the kids


Does not look like he is going to clear them


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

> the reason I havent posted yet is.....i have......a huffy....


i started out with a huffy, i thought it was really cool because it had dual suspension, i started jumping with it and after a 1 foot drop about 30 times i cracked the frame... from that day on i swore i would never ride a huffy again, so i got a kona and i can tell u it is bombproof, i have fallen off it on big jumps nailed parts of the bike so bad but it still held out.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

29Colossus said:


> The Box Litter Triple Twist Go Home Flip Variant.... just a little recent session HK did of some never before seen tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very well done, 29c. what did you use? that weren't m/s gif animator....


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

Is it inappropriate to bump this thread?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

kitty is better than norris


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

/bump


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin' Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Flipping the step down yo. Showing up all the pro's


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

poop


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Poop


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

sorry I'm bored


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Thumbsdown.

Shoddy, impatient work. Classes needed. Report to the office. 

That is even an insult to the poor kitty.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Go **** a cat you gay 29er...


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> Go **** a cat you gay 29er...


Yikes. "Gay 29er"?

If you say so, but maybe you need to get over your irrational fear of anything, "gay".

:skep:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

29Colossus said:


> Thumbsdown.
> 
> Shoddy, impatient work. Classes needed. Report to the office.


Not gonna speak lies sooo that was pretty dumb.... the goodness of the photohax has nothing to do with it. its about random funny factor. Rofl 29er hahahah big wheels makin up for something eh


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

And when it's time for hucking kitty to refuel...


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Huckin' Kitty is cat-a-tonic!    -GT2005


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Why would he need a helmet? He always lands on his feet.
> Sheesh!


Don't all cats land on their feet?  This might be like the greatest thread ever!  -GT2005


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Not gonna speak lies sooo that was pretty dumb.... the goodness of the photohax has nothing to do with it. its about random funny factor. Rofl 29er hahahah big wheels makin up for something eh


It's OK if you took it seriously. I didn't.


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Omg I love this thread. I'm busting up.


----------



## millsm (Apr 1, 2006)

Hucking Kitty Alaska Style


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Huckin' Kitty FTW!


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

*bloop*


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Oh cumon! I refuse to allow "Team Adobe Hucking Kitty" to be the thread-killer!

Here's an updated pic:


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Huckin' back to the top!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Good call, wahunterinrok....

Huckin' Kitty escapes unscathed...


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin' is the shiz...uber-sexy


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Long Live HK!!! As always, excellent work Hawseman:thumbsup:


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

my gawd, this is the best thread in history


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*Bad HK!*

Hucking Kitty caught in the act!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Huckin' Kitty Skillz Video....


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

My gut hurts from laughing. Stop it please.


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

Hawseman said:


> Why not....VB "huckin" kitty can handle any trail land-mine...


And she's back.... hardcore dancing provides many lolz.

edit: props to the kid wearing an In My Eyes t-shirt.

and this **** is old.... how'd I miss that?


----------



## ThatOldDude (Jul 2, 2007)

Hawseman said:


> Huckin' Kitty escapes unscathed...


:lol: Classic. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikerride (May 11, 2007)

I have to much free time.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

ThatOldDude said:


> :lol: Classic. :thumbsup:


Yeah, I thought it was a good way to re-ignite wahunterinrok's thread bump (good timing). Seemed a fitting summary to all the excitement here in the past few months. I'm glad you saw the humor in it......hehe.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

A few more quickees.

Huckin' Hang Ten...









Dead Beaver Huckin'...









A personal look into my love life (an illustration)....


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

more!
ttt


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

what the hell is wrong with you people?
You have entirely to much time on your hands!
But DAMN THAT IS FUNNY!!
Keep 'em comin!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hard to believe this thread is still around. Great stuff!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

*Space Huckin!*

Huckin on the Moon....


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Graphic....but understandable.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

ProfGumby said:


> Huckin on the Moon....


Huckin' Kitty don't need no stinkin' gravity either.


----------



## commutergrl (Sep 3, 2007)

*Don't got no*

photoshop


----------



## commutergrl (Sep 3, 2007)

*can*

anyone help huck kat to the top of the glass?
c


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*My apologies to those who wished this thread would die...*

Huckin kitty has apparently moved from the internet to the streets. Came across this while surfin today and had to post it up.

http://laughingsquid.com/the-worlds-largest-lolcat-invisible-bike-mural/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/troymccluresf/sets/72157605110886192/


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

it's ok, aquaholic.....even hucking kitty had problems in that spot


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

(Anonymous) Huckin' Kitty, huckin' Katie...


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

MondoRides said:


> Huckin kitty has apparently moved from the internet to the streets. [/URL]


That's awesome. What's next, Huckin' Kitty:The Movie?


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Kitty don't care... he just wanna huck.


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

_daemon_ said:


> Does not look like he is going to clear them


i was thinking that too


----------



## nathan abernathy (Feb 8, 2008)

how do you guys do that with the cat in all those pics?


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

nathan abernathy said:


> how do you guys do that with the cat in all those pics?


photoshop most probs


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

jgsatl said:


> this isn't going to end well.....


he will be ok hes got 9 lives :thumbsup:


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

iv read the whole thred upto this point coz theres no more


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

nathan abernathy said:


> how do you guys do that with the cat in all those pics?


Some people followed the Dead. Others follow the Kitty. Personally, I quit grad school and bought a telephoto lens...


----------



## ickyickyptngzutboing (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh man... I remember reading this last summer when it first came out -- I even bookmarked this link. So anyways, I was cleaning out my bookmarks, and I was like... wait, hucking kitty, that sounds familiar. Came to the page and glad to see that the kitty is still makin' its rounds...


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

jgsatl said:


> downhill kitty forget his helmet!


Haaa...you even got the shadow right. Didn't notice that the first time....


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

cannesdo said:


> Haaa...you even got the shadow right. Didn't notice that the first time....


yeah...i'm pretty much a photoshop god  :lol:


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

jeffw-13 said:


>


sneaux bike!


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

jgsatl said:


> yeah...i'm pretty much a photoshop god  :lol:


more importantly, who are your beer-swigging girlfriends? I see that pic everywhere!


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

Thats the coolest cat I have ever seen! Bonzai Kitty!!!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I _really_ want a Huckin' Kitty top cap...


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> I _really_ want a Huckin' Kitty top cap...


screw that. get a tat!


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Freshies!


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like Morris from those old 9 lives commercials..


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hawseman.....you are a "hucking genious" dude!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Roswell52 said:


> Hawseman.....you are a "hucking genious" dude!


Thanks....If I only had the biking skills to match - :madman:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Hawseman said:


> Thanks....If I only had the biking skills to match - :madman:


Watch out for this one: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417440


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

cannesdo said:


> (Anonymous) Huckin' Kitty, huckin' Katie...


I got that, all of that. Guy Fawkes the icing on the cake there.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

TLL said:


> I got that, all of that. Guy Fawkes the icing on the cake there.


He is Huckin' Kitty. Expect him.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Thread resurrection.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

Hawseman said:


> Graphic....but understandable.


Whats up with the exploding head? Kinda freaks me out! (cant be real?)


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

aaron04 said:


> Whats up with the exploding head? Kinda freaks me out! (cant be real?)


I think that's a scene from some campy science fiction movie from the eighties.

Maybe this one?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scanners


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

net wurker said:


> I think that's a scene from some campy science fiction movie from the eighties.
> 
> Maybe this one?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scanners


Yeah, that's the one. It was a 'B' movie that I saw at a drive-in of all places. Michael Ironside was (is) a creepy dude. The storyline is sort of believable, and would be more applicable today with all the glamour drugs on the market.


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Once you've hucked with HK, you'll never go back!


----------



## Freewillie (Jul 8, 2008)

Net wurker, that may be the first time I've seen Huckin' Kitty huck himself.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

hk might suck at football....










but at least he gets to hang with the cheerleaders!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice work, net wurker.....love the helmet and new rims....

Anyway, I'm bored. It's pouring rain outside, so I'm pounding beers, surfing and choppin'....

Bomber Graphics:









Team Poseur Jersey:









OMFG!!...Take a look at that!!!.....a freakin' cat on a bike!!!


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Nice work Hawseman! Quite insightfully artistic, I reckon, and your mom rides a hot bike, too!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks, one more sexy one...I'll probably be banned for this...

Huckin' Tramp Stamp....


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shopchops there, Hawseman!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*He's back!*

He's out in Norcal now hittin the jumps & showing up the locals.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hell yeah, great to see ol' HK back.


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

This is the best thread ever!!


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

You guys really need help...


----------



## Knockedover (Sep 9, 2008)

I read this entire thread a while back and almost died from laughing so hard and now its back and i just had to read the whole thing again with the same results   
Huckin' Kitty.....legendary


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Can't let this thread die..*

Japan hucking:


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

dont think I ever posted this...


----------



## noodletips (Dec 8, 2008)

Make it stop, please!:crazy: 

I laughed so loud my wife came in to see what going on.

jeff


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Hawseman said:


> Huckin' Kitty Skillz Video....


I somehow missed that one 1st time around. Nice work!


----------



## Bomber70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Here we see Hucking Kitty at a party with Mr. Silvio Berlusconi (Italy's Prime Minister)...now his wife is divorcing him...


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the greatest thread on the internet.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hard to believe that there are only four pages for a thread this old.


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hucking Kitty showing Keith how it's done. . .










( https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=554038 )


----------



## Shift92 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol, I just watched that video yesterday.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

After seeing the sign below, I was really disappointed that I didn't see Hucking Kitty.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

cannesdo said:


>


:thumbsup: please develop more cross meme-ination along this line:eekster:


----------



## scuppy (Nov 10, 2007)

An icon for all


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

That's awesome, nice job!


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

jgsatl said:


>


Niiice....You and Scuppy have raised the Huckin' Kitty bar. "HUCK" Ha....perfection....


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

scuppy said:


> An icon for all


huckin' and stylin' :thumbsup:


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

no offense to the roadies


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

I love this thread!!! hahahahhahaha


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

BEST THREAD EVER !!! :lol:


----------



## ZSTAR1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Fantastic:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I have to head for the train for work but this kitty will keep me smilling all day PMFPL MMMEEEooooooiooWWWWWW


----------



## greasemonkey77 (Sep 13, 2009)

lmao these are really funny!:thumbsup:


----------



## motoman465 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Huckin the Moon*

I was so excited to see a celebrity like Huckin' Kitty enjoying all the hard work that was done at Moon Lake Park in Hunlock Creek, PA.:arf:


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

this is a amazing thread


----------



## greasemonkey77 (Sep 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

jgsatl said:


>


classic i love calvin and hobbes!
can you do the huck cat in f16's?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Very funny thread, just tagging along. 

Marco


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Recent strange sighting over Norway....


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

so im getting the license plate for my car. Im going to try and get WWHKD? on it


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Hawseman:

I was looking for "something completely different" and this thread popped up.

Thank you for the biggest laugh of 12/31... so far. Looking forward to The Masters.

You rock.

:thumbsup:


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*I've been laughing for five minutes straight*

Huck em kitty!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

M-U-M said:


> Hawseman:
> 
> I was looking for "something completely different" and this thread popped up.
> 
> ...


Appreciated.....

I don't take credit for the Woods injury chops - very funny, but not mine. I just pasted Huckin' in the background. He seems to have a knack on showing up in current events.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

best thread ever


----------



## MOflow (Nov 25, 2009)

Love the HK tramp stamp


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

this thread delivers


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Man, I'm so glad this thread is still around...


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread is a surefire way to bring a smile to my face. Thanks to all that have posted. :thumbsup: 

That pic of Tiger ... hahahaha.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

skate said:


> man this thread brought tears to my eyes. This has got the be the funniest thread i have ever seen on MTBR.


To be honest I think "Help my Bike Seat Smells Like A**!" was WAY more funny.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

archer said:


> To be honest I think "Help my Bike Seat Smells Like A**!" was WAY more funny.


Yes, that was a classic.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

HK to the top!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*HK sings "Boats 'n' ho's."*


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

*When Bruce Willis was dead at the end of Sixth Sense!*


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Hawseman said:


> *When Bruce Willis was dead at the end of Sixth Sense!*


Wut in hiz pants?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

* HK bustin' a move, Liberian war.*


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Hucker Kitty F.T.W!


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

Sideknob said:


> * HK bustin' a move, Liberian war.*


HMBM HMBM HMBM HMBM HMBM HMBM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

Huckin' kitty don't need no helmet or no parachute!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

*Mac I-Huck...*










*Cartman Ride...*










Edited: Fixed Cartman Pic


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Trying to see if this post can hit the 6 digit views mark - "Hucking Kitty - Over 100k Served"


----------



## cummins_powered (Mar 5, 2010)

Hawseman said:


> Huckin' Kitty Skillz Video....


HAHAHAHA awesome!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree, that one made me laugh the most.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Lmao!


----------



## deanerbeano (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah! Get it HK!


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

nice work Hawseman!


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Eddie Mudster said:


> View attachment 547834


great way to bring the tread back:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Can someone please photoshop Mike Vandeman slicing kitty with a saw?


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Hawseman said:


> Trying to see if this post can hit the 6 digit views mark - "Hucking Kitty - Over 100k Served"


Best one yet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hawseman said:


>


it was only a matter of time. hahaha


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Flatland Freestyle cat.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

knives out said:


> And she's back.... hardcore dancing provides many lolz.
> 
> edit: props to the kid wearing an In My Eyes t-shirt.
> 
> and this **** is old.... how'd I miss that?


I 2nd that.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

​


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

What are these poser cats doing here?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

couple more posers
(tho my fave - cuz I'm a thechno DJ)


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

deanerbeano said:


> Yeah! Get it HK!


It's a carcharodon carcharias. Look out!


----------



## livewire (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## livewire (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)

*Downhill Kitty!!!*


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)

...he's the one that stole it!


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

how did i not see HK in Follow Me?!


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Kitteh joins teh Podrace.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

is there a .png (transparent) version?


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

Transparent .png version for official purposes only.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Out da elephant's azz.....



















Mud Ride....(warning - dirty picture below)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

well-done transparent .png. better than the one I made for myself.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Apollo Kitty


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

It's a Sledgehammer!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kamloop kitty


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

highdelll said:


> kamloop kitty


need to add a tail to the shadow


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

2 Girls 1 Cup Reaction Kitty


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

highdelll said:


> 2 Girls 1 Cup Reaction Kitty


Insert hardy laugh.....Nize!


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## titaniumgearsolid (Mar 13, 2008)

Unrideable? Not part of Hucking Kitty's vocabulary!










Full article PDF here: https://www.hansrey.com/philippines/Hans Lopes Philippines Adventure.pdf


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

titaniumgearsolid said:


> Unrideable? Not part of Hucking Kitty's vocabulary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---... .ooooo K


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Eddie Mudster said:


> View attachment 548904


lmao...I owned that shirt once. it was given to me as a gift. I Goodwilled it before I found out about the meme...I wish I'd kept it now.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

HK owns CarrotTop


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Eddie Mudster said:


> View attachment 549071


I just snorted coffee on my keyboard! :thumbsup:

Safety dance? Safety HUCK!


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)

*Ride the Lightning!*


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^^ I'd Huck Agnetha! :yesnod:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Huckin' in teh Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

Two guys and a kitty naked in a hot tub.....


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)

*wallride to 3 drop!*


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

They missed the real X Factor...


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Huckin the highest mountain on Mars - Olympus Mons!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> 2 Girls 1 Cup Reaction Kitty


So [email protected] wrong (but seriously funny)


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Teh Close Encounters....


----------



## Harlan Kilstein (Jun 17, 2010)

Evil Cat-nevil


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

of the furred kind


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

...and the photo finish goes to Kitty


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Eddie Mudster said:


> View attachment 550607


Heck yeah that was the best toy evar!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

this is officially my new favorite thread!


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Who would of thought? 400+ posts over nine pages and nearly 110,000 views! Lot of good laughs in here. Thanks!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

giantbikeboy said:


> Who would of thought? 400+ posts over nine pages and nearly 110,000 views! Lot of good laughs in here. Thanks!


No doubt...loads better than some of the multi-page threads going around lately :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Evil Cat-nieval.....that WAS the best toy EVAR! GI-Joe with kung-fu grip wasn't bad either.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

Hawseman said:


> Evil Cat-nieval.....that WAS the best toy EVAR! GI-Joe with kung-fu grip wasn't bad either.


Another good one was the GI-Joe Sky Hawk glider.

https://atdaily.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/skyhawk_boxed.jpg


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Eddie Mudster said:


> View attachment 550695


ok Eddie, I think that's the best so far...:lol:

**edit - _your_ best... there are others who are great :thumbsup:
I can't tell who's best!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

We should have a huckin kitty -off - Different thread tho...
the best out of this thread go to that thread.... and then someone wins an autographed huckun bike! - YES!


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

It's all Blue Rat and SnowMongooses fault, curses to them for poisoning our young impressionable minds.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

what bike is that tho?...


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*my humble contribution:*

Since Hucking Kitty is obviously the best thread on mtbr, I think it's about time the banner underwent a slight revision. Here is my mock up:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

talk to gregg or fc!


----------



## skyliner99 (Mar 26, 2009)

huckin kittys cousin.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

*Kitty Hucks in Style*

In case anyone thought Hucking Kitty was riding some cheap Wally World special think again....

http://www.webbikeworld.com/BMW-motorcycles/bmw-kids-bike/


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)

*Meet huckin kitty!*


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

dh'n az said:


>


hahahaha


----------



## jgboys1 (May 26, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> The Box Litter Triple Twist Go Home Flip Variant.... just a little recent session HK did of some never before seen tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)

*kitty drop*


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet, now the game is stepped up w/ ANI's :thumbsup:
(I'll have to do one later , but now JJ#48 is killin it at Sonoma)

Hey, ok - look for a NASCAR one in the future


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

oh no... that's too sexy


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

***SIDE NOTE - anyone got tips to extract frames or whatever from a movie quickly?
I DO work in CS4 if that helps (tho I'm more of a 'static' artist )


----------



## sunnysmile (Jun 18, 2010)

haha......


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

highdelll said:


> ***SIDE NOTE - anyone got tips to extract frames or whatever from a movie quickly?
> I DO work in CS4 if that helps (tho I'm more of a 'static' artist )


Adobe Media Encoder CS4 can convert just about anything to GIF.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Hawseman said:


> Adobe Media Encoder CS4 can convert just about anything to GIF.


thanks dood!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## kiatkiat (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

...


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

Gotta make America skinny again... one huck at a time.


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

Eddie Mudster said:


> View attachment 547834


IN THE FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh, this thread is a Cat-astrophe


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

emu26 said:


> Oh, this thread is a Cat-astrophe


I think you mean a cat-ass-trophy


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

oh, I'm not hucking that


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Heather Irmiger and Hucking mixin' it up....


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Huckin' Tiger...


----------



## cmoney (May 30, 2005)

Bump!!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a nice quality transparent GIF of HK they could post here?


----------



## firem2 (Sep 24, 2010)

The huckin kitty game


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

This made my morning...can't stop laughing...


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

When is someone going to do a HK at Osama bin Laden's compound? I've been waiting for it. :rockon:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn this is funny lol


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

eric1971 said:


>


lol!!


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

Le Tour De Kitty!


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

Huckin Kitty doesn't shave his legs


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Angry Kitty


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Just saw this on the niner website. Awesome!

Huckin' Kitty T-Shirt


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Best thread evar. I think we should add some new pics.


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> Best thread evar. I think we should add some new pics.


Show us what you got!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*New movie!*

New Movie to inspire us all!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

elephant said:


> Does anyone have a nice quality transparent GIF of HK they could post here?


Better. A transparent .png.



> When is someone going to do a HK at Osama bin Laden's compound? I've been waiting for it.


done



> I was surprised that HK didn't show up for the vancouver riot kiss
> 
> what's up with that?


done


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

And I thought I was out alone on the trail today


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

*cough* UC Davis PD pepper spray *cough*


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Spindelatron said:


> *cough* UC Davis PD pepper spray *cough*


http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/need-photo-shop-bike-shop-passion-753738.html


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

oh what now you are charging $?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Spindelatron said:


> oh what now you are charging $?


I demand $50.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Eddie Mudster said:


> View attachment 548917


LOL, this is a good one!:thumbsup:
Gotta love this thread


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

HK - 1
Girafe - 0


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Kickboxing ain't for anyone. That's why HK recommend the premium Huckin' Bag for your top training :thumbsup:


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

I am hardcore MSPaint


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Love the pepper spraying hucking kitty.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

This thread is HK Approved !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Some nice 'png for moar manly Hucks !


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

I thought I saw Huckin Kitty last night on TV, he was right outside the Los Angeles City Hall, rolling along the streets of downtown.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

David C said:


> Some nice 'png for moar manly Hucks !


LOL I wanted to do this but couldn't rotate the spray


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

GoingOffRoading said:


> LOL I wanted to do this but couldn't rotate the spray


In fact, that's a gun flare I mod a bit. Here's the flare in png.

David


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

random walk said:


>


This is so fkn funny!!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

David, I have three words: Die-cut iron-on transfers. I will talk to my boss about this. Anyone interested in a shirt with HK Seal of Approval? I would like it to be printed but that would be way too many screens to do this gnar justice. 

If there is a big response then I'll go from there, just testing the waters for now.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> David, I have three words: Die-cut iron-on transfers. I will talk to my boss about this. Anyone interested in a shirt with HK Seal of Approval? I would like it to be printed but that would be way too many screens to do this gnar justice.
> 
> If there is a big response then I'll go from there, just testing the waters for now.


Hell yeah !

Btw, I updated this seal. Got a bit more time 2 days ago  Just choose which ever you prefer.

Oh, and here's the Superman of the screen printing project. Jus ignore the dude's bored face, that's in fact just a photoshop of how it would look once printed. The guy is just a visual reference, since it's the exact same t's I'm printing on.

David


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

That looks cool. I bet it was a pain in the ass to print though( not to mention the amount of ink); top to bottom, three(?) grey's, black and over-sized. I would have made on more screen that was blue for his eyes. That would have been hot. Unless you made the image in...holy **** I'm forgetting the word for images in 4-color process. If you did one white and one black that way it would work. From the actual screen picture though it didn't look like it. You would need a 230/305 mesh screen( that's what I use for a cmyk separated image); and the image was not a series of "dots" but a solid hole( sounds weird but the best way I can describe it).

Sorry everyone for the threadjack( David, maybe start a thread so we can wax philosophic about screen printing), we now return you to the regularly scheduled awesome-ness that is Huckin' Kitty!!!!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'm gonna try to work on some better HK Seal of Approval.

And probably a HK snow edition !


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

lol this is a great thread cant believe this is the first time I've seen this, is there a huckin kitty game yet? If no this might have to be a project I work on as a game development student.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Lowkey1505 said:


> lol this is a great thread cant believe this is the first time I've seen this, is there a huckin kitty game yet? If no this might have to be a project I work on as a game development student.


Do it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Lowkey1505 said:


> lol this is a great thread cant believe this is the first time I've seen this, is there a huckin kitty game yet? If no this might have to be a project I work on as a game development student.


Be sure to include HOT MTB Chicks


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowkey1505 (Oct 4, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Be sure to include HOT MTB Chicks


Lets get some more ideas goin! This could be a fun project!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Winter edition seal: put him in a fur coat. Preferably from the Felidae family.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

David C said:


> Hell yeah !
> 
> Btw, I updated this seal. Got a bit more time 2 days ago  Just choose which ever you prefer.
> 
> ...


I like the second one only because it has the mtbr logo. Not sure if that is ok to use but I feel it deserves some credit. I do think it could be cleaned up though with the orange hash marks on the outside of the sprocket by the flamey triangles being maybe changed to the same color of red as the flamey triangles. Would make the lettering pop out a little more maybe.

I would buy a tshirt for sure, let us know.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

David C said:


> Hell yeah !
> 
> Btw, I updated this seal. Got a bit more time 2 days ago  Just choose which ever you prefer.
> 
> ...


Hey David, would you mind changing your forum settings to accept messages from people outside of your contacts list.

I tried to PM you about the shirt and hte message got kicked back


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Count me in for a shirt or an iron-on (boy, that brings back memories from the 70's).


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

I would buy one. 
Regards


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

random walk said:


>


I like what you did there. And since it's my fault for the OT here's my attempt at righting it: some one with the skillzzzz could you please do HK huckin' the shark a la The Fonz? Maybe with beer looter in the background and a sweet Jaws shark under him? Throw in some rainbows if you want, go crazy.

P.S. there's an OT discussion of shirts in the General forum if you want to be part of it.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

monzie said:


> P.S. there's an OT discussion of shirts in the General forum if you want to be part of it.


This one?

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/ot-screen-printar-755428.html


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nah, but it could be converted to if you want guys :thumbsup:

And I though everyone could PM me, as long as they are MTBR forum members ? I'll check.
Edit : I've checked and nothing's wrong. I'll PM you at worst.
Edit #2 : It's defenitely you that need to change your settings to received PM's from all members. I've tried to reply to yours and it failed.

David


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Hucking Kitty spinning at Bootleg Canyon, on a beautiful fall day.*


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Has HK jumped the shark?

Only literally.


----------



## Senor StrongBad (May 21, 2009)

Too Funny! Thanks for 45 minutes of wasted time. Well worth going through all the pages.


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Jan 10, 2012)

rmbnick said:


> id love to see him not clear the kids


I fell off my chair, wife came in, spit up some water. Good times


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It's a great day when Huckin' K' and Super D both make it to the top of the recent activity list.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

heyyall said:


> It's a great day when Huckin' K' and Super D both make it to the top of the recent activity list.


It's even better when they get together 

So is Super D now a MTBR icon ?

For what I know (and I know slot about that Super D  ), Super D is a first in it's class. So is HK.

I love the webz


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

H.K. on an overturned cruise ship?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hucking Kitty riding the Costa Concordia wreak. 
He's riding a huge boulder picked up during the collision. 
Rescue swimmers wait nearby.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

No response to that last one... To soon... ?


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

No no, its funny... I need to get better at photoshop so I can crank some of these out


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess you could call HK a cruise missile because he wrecked that ship.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

It was deflected!!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I knew I liked this old photo when someone posted it on another thread, but it took me a little while to figure it out just why. Today, I looked back and I saw an ancestor of our Huckin' k. Skills are in the genes.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Hucking Kitty chillin' on a Raleigh...


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*HK #1 at US Open*

Huck Kitty Wins US Open, retains #1 Ranking!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

That cat sure does have a powerful backpaw.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

He has to, have you seen the jublies that dude is carting around?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

With Flare!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

BTW, can someone re-post the HK template (white background HK only)? I looked through the entire thread for it, and it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Guerdonian said:


> BTW, can someone re-post the HK template (white background HK only)? I looked through the entire thread for it, and it seems to have disappeared.


Is that it in post 501?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

random walk said:


> Is that it in post 501?


WTF, i could not find that. Thanks.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Guerdonian said:


> With Flare!


HK can-can; can you?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

monzie said:


> HK can-can; can you?


Nope, that cat has mad skills.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

With help, I'm sure toucan.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

As seen and heard on national news.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Got this picture yesterday at the San Jose Pet Expo.

Ladies and Gentlemen... I present: HUCKING DOGGIE.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Here you go, PShop geeks.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Just to get it started...


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

and its on!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

HD sessioning it...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Net Wurker slaying it once again.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Dion said:


> Here you go, PShop geeks.
> 
> View attachment 671593


Oh snap. That looks like my dog.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

for those not paying attention to the Contador doping thread - HK makes an appearance at Conti's Rib Shack for a little Clenbuterol


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> for those not paying attention to the Contador doping thread - HK makes an appearance at Conti's Rib Shack for a little Clenbuterol


Hehe, man, this location must be cursed as it has been more businesses than I can remember. I think anything opening up here is destined to be something else a couple posts later.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

aenema said:


> Hehe, man, this location must be cursed as it has been more businesses than I can remember. I think anything opening up here is destined to be something else a couple posts later.


I don't care - Contadore's groupies will be there - mmm mmmm mmm euro chicks!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

highdelll said:


> I don't care - Contadore's groupies will be there - mmm mmmm mmm euro chicks!


^^^ you're such a whore!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*What happened at Daytona....*

Did you see what happened at Daytona? Glad everyone involved got away ok.


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

ok someone please do a HuckNorris.... that would rule!


----------



## Crooked River Ranch (Feb 23, 2012)

Misery Ridge


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Can someone please put HK on a Jeep Bike?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh **** yeah Hutch! Hahahahahahaha. That's god damned funny! Oh, man.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

....


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

:lol:

Almost died laughing so bad right now


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

My little Binny made a huckin' kitty spot. I'm a proud papa.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

heyyall said:


> My little Binny made a huckin' kitty spot. I'm a proud papa.


No thank you for making it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

HK Approved Hoodie --->


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This just in, Hucking Kitty eradicates the rep infestation running through MTBR.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ I was gonna rep rockcrusher, but now it looks like I should be repping HK - how do I do that?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ I was gonna rep rockcrusher, but now it looks like I should be repping HK - how do I do that?


You can't rep Huckin Kitty here but you can say thank you at his FB page. 

Hucking Kitty | Facebook


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

done


----------



## jetBlast (Apr 17, 2012)

that deserves a spot on lolcats!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ He looks like he'd ride a 29'er.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice! Not Hucking Kitty, but Bear stoned to the bone.


Dion said:


>


Our tax $ @ work, 4 Warden's + 1 trooper to capture bear napping in neighbor's tree.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Any gnar, any time.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Dion said:


>


This bear ain't no sleeping, he's just doing some trampoline !


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*HK beats LA*


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, hucking kitty. HILARIOUS!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

whodaphuck
Posts: 3,010 ????


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry if I hurt your feelings pimp.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Someone with the skills, please create a pic of HK jumping a kid and post it here: http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/lol-i-jumped-over-kid-today-801481.html


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*I Take No Credit For This One.*

I've reposted this from the Off Camber Forum.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

he looks fat and had a really hard-edged coat


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

highdelll said:


> he looks fat and had a really hard-edged coat


space travel is a b!tch, delll. all that time in space with minimal cardio? hard to keep the weight off. at least mars has some gravity tho, he'll be back up to snuff in no time.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

that's true - and at the same time, I meant no disrespect to HK - just observing!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

highdelll said:


> he looks fat and had a really hard-edged coat


That hard edge is being caused by his atmospheric force field. That's what is letting him operate without a suit and helmet.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Ericmopar said:


> That hard edge is being caused by his atmospheric force field. That's what is letting him operate without a suit and helmet.


Just more proof that HK is the Chuck Norris of felines...


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

Hucking kitty riding Curiosity? Curiosity better not kill Hucking kitty or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

*What The Hell Is He Up To Now??*

He's gettin' it awn!!
Thats Wut!!!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

You know I'm diggin' HK...he looks EXACTLY like one of my cats,named Walt. Walt was born lame though...he can't use his rear legs and his back is not good.
...but he's still Huckin Walt.
Yaaay!!


----------



## Bsweat75 (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

I remember how hard I laughed when HK started and now it is back. :thumbsup:

Long live HK !


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Can your kitty do this?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

StiHacka said:


> Can you kitty do this?


That's awesome ^^^


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Kittys gone viral


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Tone's said:


> Kittys gone viral


I want nothing to do with a kitty with a virus.


----------



## Wheels Up (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha love the photoshopped pictures.


----------



## CheapSk86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Haha.

I've gone catatonic reading this thread.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Fer chris sake i just spit beer all over my Comp-u- tar!!
LOL!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Dorothy581 said:


> All we need now is huckin kitty with Mosh Girl and this thread is complete.


Done


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! Who would've known that Mosh-Girl was a freestyle wizard?


----------



## Czar Chasm (Jul 19, 2012)

Will one of you photoshop experts replace the mt. lion with HK, if it's not too much trouble?

http://bcho.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/8x10biker.pdf










Thank you


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Grumpy Cat is no friend of Hucking Kitty.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Back to top for posterity!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Can anyone get HK on this bike?









Thanks,
-F


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

That is HK - before he needed to shave.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Kitty's new best bud....rad-**** rampage.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Here ya go, Fleas...


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

:lol:

:thumbsup:x2


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

You got way too much time on yer hands...

:lol:

I still think HK should try the motorcycle one time.

-F


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice NET!~!!! LOL


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I made this at the urging of my wife. I thought it was worth posting here. If you have to ask, it's not funny.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I made this at the urging of my wife. I thought it was worth posting here. If you have to ask, it's not funny.
> 
> View attachment 932103


Nice!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Sea-Hucked!


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

*WoodpeckerWeaselHuckingKitty*

WoodpeckerWeaselHuckingKitty


----------

